# Mini stuck in a bootloop



## mharvey (Nov 12, 2014)

I have a Tivo Mini that appears to be stuck in a bootloop. It has been working fine but when we turned on the TV tonight we were greeted with the screen with the Tivo logo and Starting Up. Then the screen blanked out and it did it again. It does this every 5 seconds or so.

I tried pulling the power, same result. We have two other Minis on our network so I grabbed a power supply from another, thinking I may have a bad power supply. Nope. 

Even swapped the rebooting Mini to another TV, etc. The bad Mini still reboots, and the other one works in the kitchen where the other one failed.

This Mini is almost 14 months old, so I am just out of the 1 year warranty (figures). I have seen other reports that seem similar. Anyone had any luck getting this problem corrected, or getting the Mini replaced without paying near the cost of a new one?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

mharvey said:


> I have a Tivo Mini that appears to be stuck in a bootloop. It has been working fine but when we turned on the TV tonight we were greeted with the screen with the Tivo logo and Starting Up. Then the screen blanked out and it did it again. It does this every 5 seconds or so.
> 
> I tried pulling the power, same result. We have two other Minis on our network so I grabbed a power supply from another, thinking I may have a bad power supply. Nope.
> 
> ...


Hi,
You can call Tivo and after they run you through some of their trouble shooting suggestions, you can ask if they can offer you any discounts. Unfortunately, they may not have any. I would suggest exploring Amazon, BB, or Ebay, etc. and seeing what new ones are going for, usually you can find them for $120 or less. You can also sell the remote and power supply to recoup a bit too or just keep them for spares.


----------



## mharvey (Nov 12, 2014)

I called them. They rand me through a bunch of troubleshooting and determined that the Mini is "dead". They offered me a refurbished Mini for $70 (plus shipping). This seems excessive to me, considering that the refub comes with no accessories (just the Mini) and probably has no warranty. Not like the warranty help me in this case. I would have thought that they could do more to help me out with a Mini that suffered a hardware failure just outside the 1 year warranty.

There is no way I am paying $70+ for a refurb mini. I would buy a new one before I do that (to get the extra remote, power supply, etc) but I am still not sure I will do that. Not happy with Tivo at the moment.


----------

